# Llamar para atrás- Barbarismo



## Michelangelo

Esta frase la vengo escuchando en los EU por algunos latinos. En su gran mayoría de Centro América y Méjico.

A mi pensar, lo considero un barbarismo, pero con tantos neologismos aflorando me pregunto, dicha frase esta aprobada ?
es correcto su uso?

Llamar para atrás deriva de : TO CALL BACK
Llámame para atrás: CALL ME BACK
Y etc..

Aun sigo sin aceptarla dentro de mi lenguaje diario. A menos claro, que dicha frase sea aceptada, quien sabe derrepente la usaría...

Que piensan Uds.? 
Alguno esta plenamente seguro de que esta frase es aceptada y/o apropiada?

Gracias saludos.


----------



## loladamore

Es una forma estigmatizada y dudo que tenga aprobación en algún lugar, a pesar de su creciente uso. No obstante, sí hay sociolingüístas que opinan así:

In the case of _para _and _atrás_, there is no semantic extension of either word, as _para _can have _atrás_ as a goal or point of future union:
 
Each expresses in _llamar para atrás_ what it expresses everywhere else: in the case of _para_, the notion of movement toward a goal; in the case of _atrás_, the notion of a point situated behind the speaker in either time or space.​
It is neither innovative in lexis nor in grammar, and structurally, _atrás _is not parallel to ‘back’. It is merely ‘a new conceptualization of repetition in terms of a physical “return metaphor”’ .
 
Espero que esto te sirva de algo.
Saludos.


----------



## lforestier

mejor decir "devuelveme la llamada" o "te devuelvo la llamada" 
Si necesitas otras traducciones, me llamas para atras y te lo doy.


----------



## Moritzchen

No, no está aceptada. Acá la oigo todos los días. No sé si es un barbarismo o una barbaridad pero la dicen. No, por favor no la adoptes yo la vivo peleando. Y lo más curioso es que es muy utilizada por gente que no habla una palabra (bueno tal vez una o dos) de inglés.


----------



## ILT

Lo que sucede es que esa frase, en español, está mal y no se usa en los países hispanoparlantes; pero en los Estados Unidos la escuchas porque es espanglish, es decir, ni inglés ni español, sino una mezcla entre ambos idiomas.

En México decimos: devuélveme la llamada, llámame, regrésame la llamada.

Ah, y una notita (porque veo que te interesa aprender): no se escribe derrepente, sino de repente, son dos palabras que al hablar se escuchan como una, pero se escriben por separado.

Saludos


----------



## Michelangelo

Gracias, por la corrección  y comentarios.
Uno siempre aprende algo.


----------



## Robert Pizarro

Si dices; llamame por detras, estaria correcto. Pero especificamente; llamar para atras, no esta correctamente dicho. Aunque se entiende a que se refiere. "Devolver llamada." = (lo que devuelves lo envias para atras.) ahi es que se asocia devolver llamada y llamar para atras.Y no creo que haya hispanohablante que no entienda esa expresion, aunque no este "aceptada" le pongo las comillas porque a la larga quien hace la expresion aceptable no es el drae son las costumbres cambiantes.


----------



## donbill

Robert Pizarro said:


> Si dices; llamame por detras, estaria correcto. Pero especificamente; llamar para atras, no esta correctamente dicho. Aunque se entiende a que se refiere. "Devolver llamada." = (lo que devuelves lo envias para atras.) ahi es que se asocia devolver llamada y llamar para atras.Y no creo que haya hispanohablante que no entienda esa expresion, aunque no este "aceptada" le pongo las comillas porque a la larga quien hace la expresion aceptable no es el drae son las costumbres cambiantes.



*Llámame por detrás* ?


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> *Llámame por detrás* ?????????


 It's the first time I hear "Llámame para atrás" or "Llámame por detrás".
At least, and as far as I'm concerned, I would have never understood the meaning.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> It's the first time I hear "Llámame para atrás" or "Llámame por detrás".
> At least, and as far as I'm concerned, I would have never understood the meaning.



In the USA, you often hear _"llámame para atrás,"_ especially in the Southwest. It is a near-literal translation of the English _"call me back."_ I must say, however, that I have never heard _"llámame por detrás," _and I have interviewed hundreds of Spanish-speakers who have lived for years in the US.

You might also hear _"dame mi dinero pa' tras"_: _Give me back my money! / Give me my money back!_ = Devuélveme el dinero.


----------



## Moritzchen

Robert Pizarro said:


> Si dices; llamame por detras, estaria *correcto.* Pero especificamente; llamar para atras, no esta correctamente dicho. Aunque se entiende a que se refiere. "Devolver llamada." = (lo que devuelves *lo envias para atras*.) ahi es que se asocia devolver llamada y llamar para atras.Y no creo que haya hispanohablante que no entienda esa expresion, aunque no este "aceptada" le pongo las comillas porque a la larga quien hace la expresion aceptable no es el drae son las costumbres cambiantes.


 No. No llamas por detrás ni envías para atrás. (Bueno, sólo si quieres que te entiendan).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Robert Pizarro said:


> Y no creo que haya hispanohablante que no entienda esa expresión, aunque no esté "aceptada". Le pongo las comillas porque a la larga quien hace la expresión aceptable no es el drae, son las costumbres cambiantes.


Es posible que en EEUU se entienda la expresión, fuera es otro cantar...


----------



## capitas

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Es posible que en EEUU se entienda la expresión, fuera es otro cantar...


 
Even though it is understood, I think it should not be used.
"Estoy harto del color de las paredes. Voy a hacer la habitacion pa'arriba"
(do up). That kind of uses must not be used/admitted otherwise they really are widely spread, and even so...


----------



## duvija

OK, we are dealing with a language most of us simply don't know. No, we don't know Spanglish, even though we can understand it perfectly well.

"No se preocupe, yo la llamo p' atrás" (dicho por un señor paraguayo! que vino a hacerme unos arreglos en la casa. Cuando le pregunté por qué cuernos un paraguayo decía eso, le dio vergüenza y dijo que su madre le hubiera pegado en la boca por hablar así, pero 'todos mis amigos lo dicen').

Sí, es una traducción tipo literal, pero ... la usan varios millones de personas (no tengo los datos de cuánta gente habla Spanglish como su idioma natal = ojo, es nativo, porque lo escucharon ya como segunda generación dicho en su casa, y lo hablaron con otros niños también de segunda generación).

Es que llega el momento de preguntarse si algo usado por varios millones de personas, es realmente 'malo/horrible/los ahorco/etc.' Por favor, lean a Ilan Stavans.


----------



## Spug

Qué interesante que esta frase se usa en la comunidad mejicano-americano... no tenía idea. Lo he oído no sé cuántas veces en la comunidad puertorriqueña alrededor de Nueva York.

Otro ejemplo muy similar que también se oye a cada ratito entre los puertorriqueño-americanos: dar p'atras. Por ejemplo: "A fulano le presté mis herramientas el otro día, y me las dio p'atras ayer."

Saludos...


----------



## Aserolf

Robert Pizarro said:


> Si dices; *llamame por detras *


 A no ser que desees que la persona que deba llamarte, se pare justo detrás de ti, con un teléfono en la mano, y entonces, diría yo, ¿para qué quieres que te llame por teléfono? Mejor que te hable a la cara y que se ponga enfrente tuyo!

Opino lo mismo que otros, no sé por qué es una de las costumbres comunes de nuestra gente y sinceramente me causa sorpresa  (y tristeza!) ver que personas recién llegadas, adoptan esta frase con tanta rapidez aunque no hablen ni jota de inglés! 
Bueno, esta y otras más que retumban en mis oídos, pero qué le voy hacer?!
Saludos ;o)


----------



## Moritzchen

duvija said:


> ... Sí, es una traducción tipo literal, pero ... la usan varios millones de personas (no tengo los datos de cuánta gente habla Spanglish como su idioma natal = ojo, es nativo, porque lo escucharon ya como segunda generación dicho en su casa, y lo hablaron con otros niños también de segunda generación).
> 
> Es que llega el momento de preguntarse si algo usado por varios millones de personas, es realmente 'malo/horrible/los ahorco/etc.' Por favor, lean a Ilan Stavans.


Esa segunda generación de la que hablas realmente no importa, ya que cuando formen su familia van a hablar en inglés y así se va a perder ese medio español absurdo. 
En cuanto a esa aseveración sobre si el uso tan generalizado no lo "legaliza" me recuerda el viejo adagio "Coma mierda, un millón de moscas no pueden estar equivocadas".
Sobre la aceptación por parte del mundo académico de este país del spanglish en este país... Por supuesto, _divide and conquer_ decían sus antepasados, y qué mejor manera de empezar a neutralizar la creciente población hispana que destruyendo el medio de comunicación más inmediato justo en el seno de la familia. Otra que colonialismo.


----------



## stagbeetle

s una gran lástima que se fomente este horrible vocabulario. En inglés existen muchos verbos que consisten de dos palabras cuyas traducciones correctas es una sola palabra en castellano, como "throw up" (vomitar, arrojar, tomando en cuenta que tirar hacia arriba se dice "throw upwards" y no "throw up"). Otra frase errónea es "hace 20 años atrás" que considero es redundante ya que la palabra "hace" implica que se ocurrió en el pasado y que decir "atrás" en español de por sí indica una posición física (lo que hace "llamar por detrás" o cualquier variación gramáticamente equivocada. En cuanto al uso común es difícil de evitar una ola si se adopta globalmente. Pero, como lo han indicado anteriormente, es un regionalismo. Mi preocupación es que ya he visto varios programas (educativos debo decir) en que se ha usado "hace [tiempo] atrás" en sus narrativos que también incluyen otras obvias traducciones directas. Por mi parte tengo orgullo de la herencia de mi lenguaje y me esfuerzo por practicarla lo más puramente posible. Aprecio este foro y sus participantes, quienes espero que resistan la evolución bastarda de nuestro idioma. Es una función activa combatir el ocio lingüístico. Ello requiere evitar usar expresiones y vocablos extraños cuando existe en el castellano como expresar tal idea. Me parece que la participación de los foreros es testimonio que no soy el único que tiene tal pasión y les dejo estas palabras con su debida admiración  y respeto.


----------



## duvija

La pasión por el lenguaje puede venir por muchos caminos... No desprecies el camino de otros.


----------



## juandiego

Estoy de acuerdo con que quienes usan esa expresión deberían corregirla porque traduce algo que en español no tiene sentido. El sentido de respaldo (_back up copy_) y otra vez (_back to back_) de los que parece inferirse este más concreto de respuesta que tiene el inglés _"back"_, simplemente no los tiene el español _"atrás"_.

Aprovechando el verbo de ejemplo que ha mencionado _stagbeetle_, el verbo más o menos estándar que utilizaríamos por aquí para transmitir ese mensaje sería _"devolver"_ (_give back, vomit_): _Devuélveme la llamada_. Pues bien, _"Llámame para atrás"_ es tan absurdo como traducir la anterior al inglés tal que: _*Throw up* the call to me_.

Es un error tipo _automatic on-line translators_.


----------



## capitas

Esta mañana  estaba comprobando la historia de los Rolling Stones, y en loa página en castellano de Wikipedia (!una maravilla csi siempre¡) os puedo asegurar que me rechinaban los oidos por las traducciones literales del inglés al castellano; además era extraño porque verbos sustantivos y adjetivos estaban adecuadamente traducidas, pero en cuanto a las preposiciones y nexos en general...
Creo que no es buena idea traducir directamente las palabras de un idioma a otro.


----------



## stagbeetle

Robert Pizarro said:


> Si dices; llamame por detras, estaria correcto.



Jamás he oído o leído "llamarme por detrás" ni siquiera por gente que practica el Spanglish u otra corrupción del español. El Spanglish no es un idioma y mucho menos nativo. El Spanglish muere cuando su uso demuestra falta de educación y los que lo usan se polarizan al inglés o corrigen su vocabulario. Y no he oigo corrupción tan egregia en ámbitos profesionales. Por favor especifica en qué país o region "llamar por detrás" se considera correcta.


----------



## rodx5452

Qué terrible que nuestra bella lengua se esté contaminando tanto con la interferencia del inglés. 
Escuché alguna vez en el programa "Caso Cerrado" (que supongo se hace en Miami) que transmiten aquí en Chile a una mujer que quería su hija "pa'trás" ("I want my daughter back"), queriendo decir que se la devolvieran, porque le habían quitado la tutela de la pequeña. Créanme que me morí de la risa, porque nunca me imaginé que el nivel de interferencia llegara a tanto en algunas personas.
Sobre "call me back", definitivamente me atrevería a decir que en gran parte de la América Latina hispanohablante se dice "devuélveme la llamada". Aquí en Chile también he escuchado "llámame de vuelta" para ese contexto.


----------



## Atawalpa

Moritzchen said:


> Esa segunda generación de la que hablas realmente no importa, ya que cuando formen su familia van a hablar en inglés y así se va a perder ese medio español absurdo.
> En cuanto a esa aseveración sobre si el uso tan generalizado no lo "legaliza" me recuerda el viejo adagio "Coma mierda, un millón de moscas no pueden estar equivocadas".
> Sobre la aceptación por parte del mundo académico de este país del spanglish en este país... Por supuesto, _divide and conquer_ decían sus antepasados, y qué mejor manera de empezar a neutralizar la creciente población hispana que destruyendo el medio de comunicación más inmediato justo en el seno de la familia. Otra que colonialismo.



I couldn't agree more! ¡Estoy totalmente de acuerdo!


----------



## levmac

> Por supuesto,





> _divide and conquer decían sus antepasados, y qué mejor manera de empezar a neutralizar la creciente población hispana que destruyendo el medio de comunicación más inmediato justo en el seno de la familia. Otra que colonialismo._


_

_Me imagino que "los colonialistas" preferirían que la población hispanohablante hablara inglés; el uso del spanglish les sirve poco. Si alguien dijera "le devuelvo la llamada" o "le llamo para atrás" sería igualmente extranjero (y por lo tanto indeseable) para tales personas.


La manera en que las palabras extranjeras entran en otros idiomas es misteriosa, pero dudo que algún gringo haya infiltrado la población hispana armado solo con feas traducciones literales para vencerla. Aquí en españa se dice "hacer footing" (y de hecho footing existe en algunos idiomas europeos). No sé como llegó aquí, pero seguro no fue un inglés que se olvidó la palabra jogging.


A mí me parece ser un proceso más insiduo, más probable el resultado de traducciones literales de películas. Seguro que he oído algunas cosas raras en las versiones dobladas de series americanas. Creo que es inevitable cuando una persona bilingüe tiene que trabajar muy rápidamente, y pierde el oído de lo que está bien o mal dicho en su primer idioma.


----------



## Rubns

¡Qué descubrimiento este hilo!

¿En serio hay gente que dice "llamar pa'trás"?  Lo que sí sabía es que este tipo de expresiones se usan por los llanitos (gribraltareños).


----------

